# max van tiekerhook



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

I read really good about this male dog on the internet and have seen his videos and yes he looks good 

but what is it about him that almost every one loves tell me about this hard male dog that many likes

why is he special because of his pedigree and working abilitis or what makes this dog special from alot of ofhers


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> ... but what is it about him that almost every one loves .... why is he special .... what makes this dog special from alot of ofhers


He has soft shiny fur from being fed raw.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

What makes him unique to me is his speed, I've never seen any other GSD move like that.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

To me what makes Max interesting is what he produces. Actually it is the blood of his father Nick that is what I really like. Whether it comes through Max, through Inox, or through any other Nick offspring does not really matter. I think with Max it is a combination of his bloodlines and the kennel who owns him that make so many people want to use him.
To be honest Inox produces every bit as good if not better, but Max is a great producer for sure, I will never dispute that.
I have had several Max offspring and all were pretty nice. I have tried to use him for breeding, but I got no puppies.......just my luck I guess.
Nick is what matters in Max's pedigree.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> To me what makes Max interesting is what he produces. Actually it is the blood of his father Nick that is what I really like. Whether it comes through Max, through Inox, or through any other Nick offspring does not really matter. I think with Max it is a combination of his bloodlines and the kennel who owns him that make so many people want to use him.
> To be honest Inox produces every bit as good if not better, but Max is a great producer for sure, I will never dispute that.
> I have had several Max offspring and all were pretty nice. I have tried to use him for breeding, but I got no puppies.......just my luck I guess.
> Nick is what matters in Max's pedigree.


 
Nick is an AWESOME dog. But how much of what makes the Nick offspring so good do you think goes back to Timmy?


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I like Nick..But IMO why people like Max a big reason is his dam Taila. Their were only 3 pups from the T litter two males and one female and one of the male ended up here in Northernn CA ...the dog was named Tarzan Sch1. The most bred Sch1 dog I ever seen. Had many Tarzan offspring train with our club or be in the area male or female it didn't matter they bite and our fast. OB depending on the female, some had good drives for OB or some were just play mules...he produced dogs for sport, LE...

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com./gsd/pedigree/347171.html


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I was told their was only one other pup in Max litter. Does anybody here different?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

PDB shows no other full sibs, FWIW.

and also, FWIW, i would take a tiekerhook-bred dog ANY DAY.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> To me what makes Max interesting is what he produces. Actually it is the blood of his father Nick that is what I really like. Whether it comes through Max, through Inox, or through any other Nick offspring does not really matter. I think with Max it is a combination of his bloodlines and the kennel who owns him that make so many people want to use him.
> To be honest Inox produces every bit as good if not better, but Max is a great producer for sure, I will never dispute that.
> I have had several Max offspring and all were pretty nice. I have tried to use him for breeding, but I got no puppies.......just my luck I guess.
> *Nick is what matters in Max's pedigree.*


*

*why Nick

I like both Nick and Innox but Have only Seen a few videos of them Innox is looking dog to 

Max seems to be a hard dog but how is hes prey and hunt drives


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> He has soft shiny fur from being fed raw.



yes I have noticed his shiny fur thought he got dried kibble


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Mario Fernandez said:


> I like Nick..But IMO why people like Max a big reason is his dam Taila. Their were only 3 pups from the T litter two males and one female and one of the male ended up here in Northernn CA ...the dog was named Tarzan Sch1. The most bred Sch1 dog I ever seen. Had many Tarzan offspring train with our club or be in the area male or female it didn't matter they bite and our fast. OB depending on the female, some had good drives for OB or some were just play mules...he produced dogs for sport, LE...
> 
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com./gsd/pedigree/347171.html


Good post Mario, I always liked how Tarzan was bred, and you're right on how often he was used. Think alot of those strong traits come through Yoschy.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Our Max son has the most "gay" tail (I think that means the tail is always held very high) I've ever seen--it's really fascinating & quite beautiful.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Sue Miller said:


> Our Max son has the most "gay" tail (I think that means the tail is always held very high) I've ever seen--it's really fascinating & quite beautiful.



I think a litle because many say that Max is a hard dog and how is your dogs prey drive :?:

is he easy to work with in obedience or to hard to motivate:?:


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> yes I have noticed his shiny fur thought he got dried kibble


Koos told me he feeds "fresh meat" once a week.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Koos told me he feeds "fresh meat" once a week.



ooh yes I can see that on his video on fooddrive he feeds them kible but he is a beutiful dog Max like hes color


wish I could se a video where they play ball or something so I could see his preydrive [-o<


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I would suspect it's very nice, judging from a son of Max that I own. Always eager to initiate a throwing game, covers a lot of ground very quickly, very promt to respond, intense focus and anticipation, comes up with a mouth full of dirt too. Will do backflips and land any way necessary to catch the retrieve item (have to be careful if it's something that will bounce high). Will search forever to find it if lost. Always promptly returns to continue the game cycle, and would do it all day, even if you couldn't.

The prey drive of my boy was so hardwired into his nervous system, it required maturity and training for him to achieve better self control. Because anything that moved completely consumed him, and like a malinois, he would leap without looking or thinking of any of his surroundings. I had to keep my attention very glued to his, anticipating him before he acted. If someone walked by casually swinging a leash or waving an object in their hands without noticing him, he would dive for it without them expecting it.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

From what I have seen with dogs from those lines the toy drive is excellent. Shaquira had truely extreme ball drive, I had a young Max son and a Max daughter and both of them had excellent ball drive as well.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I would suspect it's very nice, judging from a son of Max that I own. Always eager to initiate a throwing game, covers a lot of ground very quickly, very promt to respond, intense focus and anticipation, comes up with a mouth full of dirt too. Will do backflips and land any way necessary to catch the retrieve item (have to be careful if it's something that will bounce high). Will search forever to find it if lost. Always promptly returns to continue the game cycle, and would do it all day, even if you couldn't.
> 
> The prey drive of my boy was so hardwired into his nervous system, it required maturity and training for him to achieve better self control. Because anything that moved completely consumed him, and like a malinois, he would leap without looking or thinking of any of his surroundings. I had to keep my attention very glued to his, anticipating him before he acted. If someone walked by casually swinging a leash or waving an object in their hands without noticing him, he would dive for it without them expecting it.



thanks 
just what Im lokking for in a dog with that type of drive like my own she does not think first :---)
and she seeks out prey herself 





mike suttle said:


> From what I have seen with dogs from those lines the toy drive is excellent. Shaquira had truely extreme ball drive, I had a young Max son and a Max daughter and both of them had excellent ball drive as well.



maybe just what im looking for because dogs with that kind of hunt and prey drive is easy to work with :wink:


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I believe it comes with time; training and maturity. You don't get natural prey drive that strong without them having to learn to harness it. They _learn to think first_, you're not just teaching them to hesitate.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I believe it comes with time; training and maturity. You don't get natural prey drive that strong without them having to learn to harness it. They _learn to think first_, you're not just teaching them to hesitate.


The way that Max's is desribed it seems to look like his is more of a very hard dog than a dog with alot of prey drive he seems to be a dog wiht alot of what they say called social aggresion and not so much prey dog


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> What makes him unique to me is his speed, I've never seen any other GSD move like that.


 
Anyone have a clip of this dog on the move?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

There are some here http://tiekerhook.com/index.php/videos/13-max-van-tiekerhook.html


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> The way that Max's is desribed it seems to look like his is more of a very hard dog than a dog with alot of prey drive he seems to be a dog wiht alot of what they say called social aggresion and not so much prey dog


I see no reason why he couldn't be described as having a lot of each, but then I've never actually met him. Having a lot of prey drive doesn't need take from a dog's level of social aggression or hardness. At times it may seem, that hardness takes from a dog's willingness toward the handler, or that defensive drive is inversely proportionate to prey drive, but these are IMO simplistic views and not across the board rules.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I see no reason why he couldn't be described as having a lot of each, but then I've never actually met him. Having a lot of prey drive doesn't need take from a dog's level of social aggression or hardness. At times it may seem, that hardness takes from a dog's willingness toward the handler, or that defensive drive is inversely proportionate to prey drive, but these are IMO simplistic views and not across the board rules.


I agree Daryl. The most socially aggressive dog I have ever owned also has the highest prey drive, and the best environmental nerves. It is very possible for a dog to have both.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I see no reason why he couldn't be described as having a lot of each, but then I've never actually met him. Having a lot of prey drive doesn't need take from a dog's level of social aggression or hardness. At times it may seem, that hardness takes from a dog's willingness toward the handler, or that defensive drive is inversely proportionate to prey drive, but these are IMO simplistic views and not across the board rules.




I must agree with you but I think you may misunderstand my question maybee it is rare to see dogs with the whole package Max cant be the only dog with that kind of drive


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

It's not as difficult if those are your top priorities. It's "selective breeding". You'd be surprised how few breeders know how to accomplish this. With two major breeding criteria, hardness and drive, Koos makes reference in a SchH-USA article interview how he must maintain the balance but to the extremes of each.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> It's not as difficult if those are your top priorities. It's "selective breeding". You'd be surprised how few breeders know how to accomplish this. With two major breeding criteria, hardness and drive, Koos makes reference in a SchH-USA article interview how he must maintain the balance but to the extremes of each.


maybe youre right that it why I aks those who know the different lines better than me I just tell what kind of dog or type of dogs I would like to have to make:razz:


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's the lines Koos mentions in the article.










Appearantly he stays with the Fero lines for the drive, and goes to others to add hardness when required. There's lots of other lines well known for the drives they produce, or for their hardness for that matter. But, not all of them would work well when closely linebred.

Of course, he mentions that good health and genetic grips are important too, and even conformation, although not to the extent that showline breeders emphasize. Also, although he will employ the use of outside studs, he likes to use Tiekerhook bitches, because he's more intimately knowledgeable of their strengths and weaknesses, and undergo a stringent selection criteria when young.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Here's the lines Koos mentions in the article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks that is very usefull\\/


----------

